

A Guide to Setting up Gmail Inbox Actions - borisjabes
http://blog.meldium.com/home/2014/5/19/setting-up-gmail-inbox-actions

======
michaelmior
I'm confused about this statement: "you'll almost certainly need your own
Google Apps domain" Perhaps because they automatically configure DKIM/SPF? But
so do many other providers and it's not particularly hard to configure your
own mail server to do the same.

------
wbradley
Cool idea.

